# 11 Weeks old and still crying for baby food



## rnet52 (Dec 6, 2012)

my tiel is 11 week old and is still crying for me to feed him/her. i dont know how to get him/her to stop he/she eats seeds and apples but still crys in the morning and at night HELP!!!!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

How long have you had your baby?

There are two basic possibilities here. One is that the baby was never weaned completely, or that he has regressed from the stress of being in a new home.

The other possibility is that he is just frightened and wants reassurance that somebody is available to take care of him when he needs it.

Try holding some food in your hand for him to eat, something that he already knows how to eat. If he was previously weaned this might be all he needs to be satisfied.

If this doesn't satisfy him, he might need to be handfed like an unweaned baby. You can try offering him soft warm food on a syringe, like cooked oatmeal or handfeeding formula. Mix the food completely to make sure the temperature is even throughout; it should feel warm but not hot when you touch it to your lip. If eating from your hand or from a spoon doesn't satisfy him, he might need to be fed baby-style with a syringe.


----------



## rnet52 (Dec 6, 2012)

I had him at 7 weeks.And he loves to play and always comes to me i stay with him all day caz im sick.So he is never alone... he eats seeds out of my hand but i still have to feed him like a baby with the syringe. my worry is that he will never get off the baby stage.
AND THANK YOU


----------



## Lavasliltiels (Nov 3, 2012)

I have had babies at 12 or 14 weeks still begging to be fed, no harm they will eventually wean some take more time than others plus it is good bonding for you and your bird, relax and enjoy. Keep offering all types of food, mine love scrambled eggs, cooked brown rice and pasta, get creative.


----------



## cheery (Nov 15, 2012)

I am having a similar problem with Oscar. The tips I have picked up on here have been very useful. As Beauty was 23 when he died it was a long time ago I had to do this. When I have my breakfast I get Oscar out and show him it's time to eat. He was making 'baby' noises before. We have newspaper in front of the fire with water and seed in bowls plus seed scattered for foraging. He does that for a few minutes and then flies to my shoulder. So I tell him 'No' and put him back down. After breakfast this morning when I was getting ready for work I put him on the floor of his cage and he started foraging. 

I was concerned also that he wasn't eating properly without us holding a bowl on our shoulder or devouring millet on his own. I contacted the breeder about his weight and she said he was fine and if he wants millet give it to him but gradually reduce the availability. Gave him some mashed chicken with hemp seed last night and he seemed to love that. He flies quite a bit, whether he's showing off or just exploring not sure but decided he needs protein so took the advice I was given.


----------

